# Radeon 9600 xt Grafikfehler



## Retlaw (7. Juni 2004)

Hallo,

hab mir eine Asus Radeon 9600 xt gekauft, die verursacht in DirectX-Anwendungen aber sehr unschöne Grafikfehler.

PC ist relativ neu, HP Komplettset.

Treiber: hab den Beiliegenden und den neuen Catalyst ausprobiert.
DirectX: 9.0b
Fehler: Flimmern einiger Bereiche, Pixel die sich um den Mauszeiger sammeln und mitwandern, Texturfehler, manche Ecken und Kanten werden verlängert und es ziehen sich dann Linien oder ganze Flächen über den Bildschirm.
Auflösung: 1024x768 32Bit

Im normalen Betrieb auf dem Windows-Desktop scheint alles zu funktionieren.
Was mir aber aufgefallen ist: Wenn man in Eigenschaften von Anzeige bei der Grafikkarte auf erweitert klickt wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz.

Hab übrigens mehrere Programme und Spiele getestet, gibt in jedem irgendeinen der oben genannten Fehler.

Auch komisch:
Bei einer Frequenz von 60 Hz dauert es sehr lange bis sich die animierten Kontextmenüs von WinXP öffnen, bei 75 Hz ist das nicht der Fall.


----------



## Julien (7. Juni 2004)

Was hast du den vorher für ne Grafikkarte gehabt?

-Nvidia Geforce Reihe?
-Radeon Reihe?
-Matrox Reihe?

Fall es nicht ne Radeon war musst du sehr warscheindlich noch die alten "Nvidia" od "Matrox" Treiber deinstallieren und neu starten.

peace


----------



## Retlaw (7. Juni 2004)

Hatte vorher eine NVidia GForce drin. Hab den Treiber nicht deinstalliert weil ich davon ausgegangen bin das der neue den alten ersetzt. NView in der Systemsteuerung ist zumindest deaktiviert.

Werd mal versuchen den zu löschen.


----------



## Retlaw (8. Juni 2004)

Hab NVidia Software über Systemsteuerung deinstalliert, auch alles von ATI nochmal entfernt (cat-uninstaller) und den aktuellen Catalyst versucht, hat sich nichts geändert, die Fehler treten weiterhin auf.


----------



## Julien (8. Juni 2004)

Ok... dann müssen wir wohl tiefer in die Materie. 

-Überprüfe mal das Monitor-Kabel  am Bildschirm und an der Grafikkarte auf kaputte Anschlüsse und/oder korrekten Anschluss an den Geräten.

-Überprüfe die Grafikkarte auf genügend "Saft" vielleicht braucht Sie mehr als deine Nvidia die sehr warscheindlich mit 1,5V ausgekommen sein wird.

-Überprüfe alle deine Treiber auf dem Computer von A-Z. (An 1. Stelle Monitor)

-Geh ins BIOS (beim Start des Betriebssystem "Delete/Del" drücken) und stelle es auf den Standart zurück.

-Schau dein Netzteil mal genau an un überprüfe ob es genug Strom liefert.


Ich hoffe das du dein Problem lösen kannst.
Würde mich aber dennoch über mehr Daten freuen.
Was hattest du den für ne Nvidia GeForce? 

Greez Jul


----------



## Retlaw (8. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Julien _
> Ok... dann müssen wir wohl tiefer in die Materie.
> 
> -Überprüfe mal das Monitor-Kabel  am Bildschirm und an der Grafikkarte auf kaputte Anschlüsse und/oder korrekten Anschluss an den Geräten.


Sind in Ordnung, habs mit Röhrenbildschirm und TFT probiert, an beiden Anschlüssen der Radeon.
Bildschirme funktionieren mit der alten Karte und an einem anderen Computer jeweils einwandfrei.


> -Überprüfe die Grafikkarte auf genügend "Saft" vielleicht braucht Sie mehr als deine Nvidia die sehr warscheindlich mit 1,5V ausgekommen sein wird.


BIOS Einstellungen zu AGP und so stehen auf Auto.


> -Überprüfe alle deine Treiber auf dem Computer von A-Z. (An 1. Stelle Monitor)


Was meinst du mit überprüfen? Es läuft sonst alles optimal, nur eben nicht mit der neuen Radeon.


> -Geh ins BIOS (beim Start des Betriebssystem "Delete/Del" drücken) und stelle es auf den Standart zurück.


Habe seit dem Kauf nichts am Standard verändert.


> -Schau dein Netzteil mal genau an un überprüfe ob es genug Strom liefert.


Wo kann ich das feststellen?


> Ich hoffe das du dein Problem lösen kannst.
> Würde mich aber dennoch über mehr Daten freuen.
> Was hattest du den für ne Nvidia GeForce?
> 
> Greez Jul


Nvidia GeForce 4 MX 440SE, die musste raus weil sie einige der neuen DirectX9 Effekte nicht darstellen kann.

Der PC ist ein HP Komplettset der Pavilion-Reihe, AMD 2.4 GHz, 2x256MB RAM.
Falls das wichtig ist: die GeForce lief mit 4x AGP weil sie nicht mehr konnte, die Radeon kann 4x/8x und hat sich automatisch auf 8x gestellt.

Die Fehler treten nur in DirectX-Anwendungen auf und sehen nicht wie eine allgemeine Bildschirmstörung aus.
Beispiel:
In einem Spiel wird die Kante eines Objektes so verlängert das sich eine dreieckige Fläche schräg durchs Blickfeld zieht. Oder es blinken zufällige Striche/Flächen kurz auf die nicht ins Spiel gehören.

/Edit:
Danke für die Tipps, war wohl das Netzteil.


----------

